# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Тексты песен В.И.Мирясовой

## Мирясова В.И.

Уважаемые форумчане, хочу поделиться с вами своими песенными текстами.

На форуме много композиторов.  :Laie 40: 
Может быть, мои тексты обретут свою вторую половинку - музыку...  :Oj: 
Очень на это надеюсь.  :Tender: 
Начну я, пожалуй, с Нового года.


 :002:  :011: 


*Новый год*
В.И. Мирясова

1.	Звёзды из снега падают с неба.
Прямо по звёздам идёт
В белом сиянии в мир ожидания
Весь в серебре Новый год.
Сказочный вечер, чудные встречи.
Тонкий хрусталь на столе
Звоном сольётся, пусть остаётся
Только любовь на земле.

ПРИПЕВ:  Новый год, Новый год,
Мы метелям оставим ненастье.
Новый год, Новый год,
Вам подарит желанное счастье.

3.	Кто там скучает, время теряет?
Друг, оглянись же кругом.
Ёлочка с нами, рядом с ветвями, 
Лучше кружиться вдвоём.
Ночь, как царица, в блеске искрится,
И не сомкнуть нам глаза.
Время настало – выше бокалы,
Выше бокалы, друзья.

ПРИПЕВ: Новый год, Новый год,
Праздник радости самый красивый.
Новый год, Новый год,
Он с надеждой идёт по России.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Чай.*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Мы опять у самовара вместе.
Всё роднее мне глаза твои.
Чай вдвоём – напитка нет чудесней.
В нём таится магия любви.

ПРИПЕВ.
Чай, чай в лёгкой дымке пара,
Разве мы с тобой не пара?
Ах, как затуманил чай,
Всё случилось невзначай.

2.	Просишь чай налить покрепче,
На меня так ласково глядишь.
Этой лаской сердце моё греешь
И со мной расстаться не спешишь.

ПРИПЕВ.

3.	Мы с тобой забыли всё за чаем.
В целом мире – только ты и я.
Провела полжизни я скучая,
Всё ждала тебя, любовь моя.

ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*О семье.*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Милая сторонушка,
Уголок родной.
Выглянуло солнышко,
Ты пришёл домой.
Кот мурлычет, ластится,
Руки лижет пёс.
Сколько счастья радости
Ты с собой принёс.

ПРИПЕВ:
Ты – мой лебедь, я – лебёдушка твоя.
Наша крепость – дом наш, это знаю я.
Никогда ненастье не войдёт в наш дом.
Мы с тобою счастье вместе бережём.

2.	За окошком веточки
Все в цвету сейчас.
Друг за другом деточки
Выросли у нас.
Всюду рядом чувствую
Я твоё плечо.
Даже в стужу лютую
Сердцу горячо.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.	Лебедь за лебёдушкой
По воде плывёт.
Клонит к ней головушку
Он из года в год.
С ним всегда любимая
На одной волне.
Верность лебединая
Так понятна мне.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------

Дзюбкина (04.04.2016)

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Мне всё равно*
В.И. Мирясова 

Мне всё равно, ты где и с кем,
Мой вечер без тебя не скучен.
Ты храм построил на песке – 
Наш храм любви, и сам разрушил.
Всё при тебе: красив и смел,
Доволен жизнью и собою.
Ты приходил, когда хотел,
А я любила всей душою.

ПРИПЕВ: Мне всё равно, кого ты любишь
И поцелуем нежно будишь.
Когда рассвет глядит в окно,
Мне всё равно, мне всё равно.

2. Ты руки клал на плечи мне,
И всё искрилось мирозданье.
Ах, эти встречи при луне,
И снова горечь ожиданья.
Как славно пели соловьи,
Но без тебя промчалось лето.
Завял цветок моей любви,
Ещё не знаешь ты об этом.

ПРИПЕВ:

3. Опять скучающе звучит
Знакомый голос в телефоне.
Как хорошо душа молчит,
И сердце голос твой не тронет.
Не надо больше этих встреч,
Не надо больше той разлуки.
Хочу я сердце уберечь
От боли, горечи и муки.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------

Дзюбкина (04.04.2016)

----------


## PAN

*Мирясова В.И.*, 

Валентина Ивановна, добро пожаловать... :flower:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

> *Мирясова В.И.*, 
> 
> Валентина Ивановна, добро пожаловать...


Спасибо!





*Осенние краски.*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Осенняя краса – все в золоте леса.
А под ногами вся земля цветная.
Листочками шурша, идём мы не спеша,
И осень, и любовь благословляя.

ПРИПЕВ:
Дожди рисуя мелким штрихом,
Снимает осень свой парадный грим.
А на душе и ласково, и тихо.
Нам хорошо вдвоём под зонтиком одним.

2.	Осенние деньки, блестят дождевики.
А зонтики, цветами раскрываясь,
Обходят нас с тобой, а мы на мостовой
Целуемся под зонтиком, скрываясь.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.	Осенняя пора. Казалось мне вчера
Всё безнадёжно: осень и ненастье.
Пусть солнце не взошло, но ты ко мне пришёл,
И вся моя душа поёт от счастья.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4826059.jpg[/IMG]

*Волга*
В.И.Мирясова

_Река широкая неторопливая,
Родная Волга-матушка течёт.
Волною пенится, блестит заливами,
А следом песня русская плывёт.

ПРИПЕВ 1:
Волга-реченька, Волга полная.
Любят все её берега.
На земле родной нет реки другой,
Чтобы так была дорога.

ПРИПЕВ 2:
Красавица-Волга дорогою долгой
Горячие степи водой напоит.
Годами, веками, владея сердцами
В объятия к Каспию Волга спешит.

2. Легко несёт суда рука могучая,
А возле берега в цветах трава.
Не зря у реченьки слова певучие
От сердца самого идут слова.

2а. Глядятся в реченьку, да не насмотрятся
Красою Волги ивы с бережка.
Слова певучие водой разносятся –
Свои напевы в них влила река.

ПРИПЕВ:

4.	Зажгутся звёздочки над Волгой вечером
И с маяками будут говорить.
За Волгу-матушку, за Волгу-реченьку
Россию хочется сильней любить.

ПРИПЕВ:_

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4831178m.jpg[/IMG]

*Роза красная.*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Обещала любовь роза красная.
Я вдыхала её аромат.
Мне казалось, что осень ненастная
Яркий летний надела наряд.
Отцвела на глазах роза красная,
Уронила она лепестки.
Я не знала, какая опасная
Эта дань ненадёжной руки.

ПРИПЕВ:

Роза красная, полная страсти,
И когда мне её ты дарил,
Обещал продолжения счастья
И о вечной любви говорил.

2.	Предо мною раскрытая книжица,
Там увядшая роза лежит.
Отчего мне так трепетно дышится,
И закат, догорая, дрожит.
Позабыты былые свидания,
Розу красную не оживить.
Но живёт в сердце воспоминание
О минутах прекрасной любви.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4803532.jpg[/IMG]

*Победить*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Знали мы, что война – беда,
Да не знали беды такой.
Стала красной в реке вода,
Где недавно шёл бой.
Там, где спела смородина,
Лишь воронки видны.
Задыхается Родина
В чёрном дыме войны.

Победить, победить, чтобы жить и любить,
Нашу землю спасти – нет другого пути.

2.	Шёл со страшным натиском враг –
Позади руины и смерть.
Но стекалась под алый флаг
Вся отвага и честь.
Сколько было других побед,
Сколько было наград.
Но великой победы свет
Нам зажёг Сталинград.

Победить, победить, знает каждый солдат.
Пусть вперёд на Берлин – и ни шагу назад.

3.	И живыми, и павшими 
Мы гордимся героями.
Васильково-ромашковым
Подарившими мир.
Расцветает весной сирень
И во все времена
День Победы – великий день
Будет славить страна.

Победить, победить, мир не просто добыть.
Пламя алых гвоздик на могилах горит.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4846543.jpg[/IMG]

*Репрессированным*
В.И. Мирясова

Чёрный дым дотянулся до солнца.
Вся земля полыхала огнём.
Он ушёл на войну добровольцем – 
До призыва безусым юнцом.

Там за Родину бился с врагами,
Там в атаку за Сталина шёл,
На коротких привалах с бойцами
Под гармонь пел он песни с душой.

Где-то рядом снаряд разорвался,
Алой кровью окрасился снег.
Ни за что он врагу бы не сдался – 
Был в тяжёлом беспамятном сне.

Повезло парню – добыл он волю,
Да попал из огня в полымя.
Осудили, назначили долю,
Не губи ты его, Калыма!

Репрессированных и гонимых,
Как цветов на весенних лугах.
Сколько леса повалено ими,
Сколько строек стоит на костях.

Времена поменялись и флаги:
Красный цвет заменил триколор.
Не встают чёрной тенью Гулаги.
Это Родине вечный укор.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4789198.jpg[/IMG]

*Без вести пропавшие*
В.И.Мирясова

1.	Письмо летело с фронта.
В руках дрожит конверт.
Нет, в нём не похоронка,
А свет в глазах померк.
Не найден среди павших,
Так, может быть, живой?
Муж, без вести пропавший,
Затерянный войной.

Была счастливою невестой,
Была счастливою женой,
А он пропал, пропал без вести,
Такой любимый, дорогой.

2.	Спала ночами чутко,
Ловила каждый звук.
Счастливую минутку
Ждала она – а вдруг:
Откроет дверь, уставший,
К груди её прижмёт.
День горестный вчерашний
Для счастья расцветёт.

Рукою к фото прикоснётся,
Слезу солёную смахнёт.
Надежда трепетная бьётся,
Что он живой, что он придёт.

3.	Опять белеет вишня
Весёлым майским днём.
Уж дочка замуж вышла – 
Муж не узнал о том.
Ей четверых детишек
Оставил он растить.
Сам из огня не вышел – 
Ну как войну простить!

Покорна участь вдовьей доли,
Она, как многие, несла.
Ах, сколько соли, сколько боли
Земля родная приняла.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4804549.jpg[/IMG]

*Подмосковье*
В.И. Мирясова

1.	Подмосковные ельнички,
Сосняки, да березнички.
Как они удивительны, как они хороши.
Ждём субботы, как праздника
И тропинками разными
Мы под своды зелёные в Подмосковье спешим.

ПРИПЕВ:
Подмосковье моё, Подмосковье,
Запах сосен и шёпот берёз.
Сладким сном опустись в изголовье
И укрой меня кружевом звёзд.

2.	Птицы неугомонные
В Подмосковье влюблённые
В свои гнёзда воротятся
В ярком блеске весны.
Над родимой сторонкой
Зазвенят песни звонко.
И скворцы, и соловушки
В Подмосковье слышны.

2-й вариант припева:
Подмосковье каждому нравится,
В Подмосковье как не отправиться
За цветочками, за грибочками,
За бессонными летними ночками.

3.	По полям не распаханным
Бродят пряные запахи.
Подмосковная травушка, обнимая, пьянит.
В речке зорьки купаются,
Здесь друзья собираются.
Всех согреют теплом своим
Подмосковья огни.
ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4841412.jpg[/IMG]

Ромашки
                                                   В.И. Мирясова

1.	    Ромашки, ромашки цветут на виду
И смотрят на мир удивлённо.
            Я к белым ромашкам тропинкой иду
С надеждой своей затаённой.

                 Люблю я до боли, люблю я до слёз
А любит ли он – я не знаю.
                Ромашкам задам этот важный вопрос
И пусть они мне погадают.

Припев 1:    
Любит-не любит, к сердцу прижмёт,
Любит-не любит, к чёрту пошлёт.
Любит-не любит, да или нет,                  
Дайте ромашке ответ.

Припев - вариант 2:
Ромашки, ромашки, цветы полевые,
Скажите, он любит меня или нет.
Мне нравятся очень глаза голубые – 
Волнует меня их таинственный свет.


2.	Вчера мне казалось, он любит меня,
А нынче я вижу другое.
И мне не понять, ничего не понять:
Любовь, что же это такое.

                   Не любит – последний упал лепесток.
Я грустно глаза опускаю.
                   «Он любит», – другой уверяет цветок,
    Какому поверить – не знаю.

           Ведь – любит-не любит, уж тысячу лет
Ромашки влюблённым гадают.
Но нет, не дают они точный ответ
И тайну любви охраняют.

_Большое спасибо Танечке Петровой, что написала музыку на этот текст!_

----------


## Ленти

* Валентина Ивановна, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!*



 Какие тёплые все стихи! Какой же Вы талантище!! По дошкольным журналам давно уже знала Ваше творчество: стихи , тексты детских песен , сказки-инсценировки.. А здесь прикоснулась к взрослой поэзии, да такой яркой и самобытной. Всё такое жизненное ." А где жизнь , там и поэзия"...Продолжайте, радовать!

А можно ссылку на Вашу песню " Ромашки" на музыку Татьяны Петровой

----------


## tamara rabe

Замечательные стихи! СПАСИБО!  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

> А можно ссылку на Вашу песню " Ромашки" на музыку Татьяны Петровой


У меня просто миди файл - проигрывает нотный редактор:

*РОМАШКИ* музыка Т.Петровой:

http://yadi.sk/d/r6d5EhnrEjRHw




> Ромашки
> В.И. Мирясова
> 
> 1.	 Ромашки, ромашки цветут на виду
> И смотрят на мир удивлённо.
> Я к белым ромашкам тропинкой иду
> С надеждой своей затаённой.
> 
> Люблю я до боли, люблю я до слёз
> ...


[IMG]http://*********net/4083523.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********net/4151711.jpg[/IMG]



*Незабудки.*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Голубые незабудки
                                 Приносил ты каждый вечер.
Милый маленький букетик
Мне протягивал, любя.
Те счастливые минутки
И волнующие встречи
Не унёс разлуки ветер –
Не забыла я тебя.

ПРИПЕВ:
Незабудки твои, незабудки
Появились из сказочных снов.
Кроме них в этом мире как будто
Для меня никаких нет цветов.

2.	На столе грустили розы,
И гвоздики, и тюльпаны.
Об одном они молили –
Позабыть цветы твои.
Незабудки – мои грёзы,
Незабудки – сердца раны,
Лишь они мне подарили
Свет негаснущей любви.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.	Если я увижу снова
Милый маленький букетик,
Выйдет солнце золотое
Из-за долгих зимних туч.
А пока я жить готова
В том одном счастливом лете,
Где любовь была со мною
И надежды светлой луч.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********net/4144542.jpg[/IMG]

*Берёзонька.*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Берёза белая моя, 
Подруженька кудрявая,
С тобой, родная, обнимусь,
Своею грустью поделюсь.

ПРИПЕВ:
Ой, берёзонька, берёзонька,
У тебя зелёна косонька.
Встанешь во поле, красавица –
Свету, радости прибавится.

2.	Скажи, берёза, почему
Дарю я сердце не тому,
Кто бережно его возьмёт,
Не огорчит, не разобьёт.

ПРИПЕВ:
Ой, берёзонька, берёзонька,
Высоко-высока, да тоненька.
Лишь к тебе прижаться стоило,
Сразу сердце успокоила.

3.	Весёлый шёпот ни о чём,
А стало всё светло кругом.
Хоть ни о чём, но говори
Со мной, берёза до зари.

ПРИПЕВ:
Ой, берёзонька, берёзонька,
Я твои видала слёзоньки.
Ты, берёза, тоже девица. 
Нет милей на свете деревца.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********net/4157844.jpg[/IMG]


*Ты сегодня танцуешь с другою*

_В.И.Мирясова_

_1.	Ты сегодня танцуешь с другою,
Прижимаешь к себе её нежно.
Яркий свет огоньков новогодних
Моё сердце наполнил надеждой.
Я глазами сверкнула так гордо,
Закружилась с другим грациозно.
Веселей зазвучали аккорды,
Стал горячим и чувственным воздух.

ПРИПЕВ:
В фейерверке карнавала
Льются музыка и песни.
Я желанье загадала:
Быть всегда с любимым вместе.

2.	Незаметно слежу за тобою,
Взгляд ревнивый ко мне устремился.
Обнимаю другого с любовью,
Чтоб от ревности больше ты злился.
Милый мой, нам пора помириться.
Сделай шаг поскорее навстречу.
Твои руки – две белые птицы,
С прежней лаской легли мне на плечи.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.Позабыто, что было вначале.
Не сержусь, что меня ты обидел.
Говоришь, всех милее я в зале,
Наконец-то ты это увидел.
Вновь шампанским меня угощаешь,
Возле ёлки со мною танцуешь.
С новым годом меня поздравляешь
И целуешь, целуешь, целуешь.

ПРИПЕВ:_

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********net/4135316.jpg[/IMG]

*Калина*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Цветёт калина летом
Пушистым белым светом
И соловей совсем не зря
В её запутался кудрях.

ПРИПЕВ.
Кудрявая головушка – 
Калина вся в цвету.
Заметил и соловушка
Калины красоту.
Он песни сладко-звучные
Ей день и ночь поёт.
Душе моей созвучные,
Ведь в ней любовь живёт.

2.	Иду к тебе, любимый,
А на пути калина.
К тебе лежит душа моя
И не уйти от соловья.

ПРИПЕВ.

3.	Мечтаю о свидании,
В душе очарование.
А в сердце песня соловья –
«Люблю, люблю», – твержу и я.

ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*А кто же в этом виноват?

В.И. Мирясова

1.	Сирень одела белым кружевом
Весенний садик за окном.
Любимый мой, не мне он суженый – 
Зачем я думаю о нём.
Свою любовь я в сердце прятала,
На самом донышке храня.
И потому весна сосватала
И обвенчала не меня.

ПРИПЕВ: Роняет нежный аромат
Сирень в садочке белая.
А кто же в этом виноват,
Что я в любви не смелая.

2. Моя подруженька заветная
В руках цветы опять несёт.
И не беда, что не приметная,
Она смелее, вот и всё!

Одна брожу в дыму сиреневом,
И не спешу я ни к кому.
Вернуть бы мне одно мгновение,
Когда я нравилась ему.

ПРИПЕВ:*

[IMG]http://*********net/4250077.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Малина*.

_В.И. Мирясова_

1.	Шла я с милым рядом по лесной тропинке.
Сладкая малина сыпалась с кустов.
Заманила в сети липкой паутинкой
Сладкая малина, сладкая любовь.

ПРИПЕВ: Малина, малинка алела, искрилась.
Зачем я влюбилась, зачем я влюбилась?
Потеряно счастье – зови не зови,
А сердцу так горько от сладкой любви.

2.	Укатилось лето, нет в саду малинки – 
Разлилась по небу алою зарёй.
Мне оставил милый яркие картинки
Той любви заветной, что унёс собой.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.	Без него закаты, без него рассветы
Горем неутешным вся душа полна.
Не пойду я больше за малиной летом –
Без него малина стала не вкусна.

ПРИПЕВ:


[IMG]http://*********net/4247004.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*У реченьки.*

В.И.Мирясова

1.	Выйду я вечером, сяду у реченьки.
Буду на чистую воду глядеть.
Знаю, увидится, знаю, привидится
Образ мне твой на зеркальной воде.

ПРИПЕВ:
Любит реченька разговаривать,
Боль души снимать, заговаривать.
Так и хочется ей довериться.
Что любовь ушла, мне не верится.

2.	Сколько загадано, да не угадано.
Канула в воду большая любовь.
В тихом журчании в любви признания,
Речка, искрясь, повторяет мне вновь.

ПРИПЕВ.

3.	Речка певучая, ива плакучая.
Тень кружевная лежит на волне.
Как позабыть тебя, как разлюбить тебя,
Речка пока не ответила мне.

ПРИПЕВ.


[IMG]http://*********net/4234719.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Весна*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Не вечен сон деревьев и цветов.
Весна пришла, зимы покой нарушив.
А рядом с нею расцвела любовь,
Соединяя и сердца, и души.

ПРИПЕВ:  Весна-красавица, весна
В её чарующей мы власти.
Всех птиц вернула нам она.
И не забыла птицу счастья.

2.	Ей песню весело поёт ручей.
Встречает солнышко улыбкой ясной.
Гляжу сквозь призму солнечных лучей,
И мир мне кажется ещё прекрасней.

ПРИПЕВ.

3.Весна даёт росточкам жизни свет,
Сады охвачены цветеньем бурно.
Весною в тень уходит слово «нет»,
А слово «да» слетает с губ амурно.

ПРИПЕВ.

[IMG]http://*********net/4342460.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Россия-любовь моя!

В.И.Мирясова

1.	Я  глаза  прикрываю от солнышка – 
Лучше видится из-под руки.
Колосистое, доброе полюшко
И изгиб серебристой реки.
За рекою дома деревянные,
Там над церковью крест золотой.
Русь моя! Ты - краса несказанная!
Любоваться  бы вечно тобой.

Припев:
От колосистых полей,
От золочёных церквей,
От доброты людской,
Да от берёзки  родной, родной.
Светла  ты, Россия  моя!
Родина  милая, миролюбивая, Россия!

2.	Были  войны  и  междоусобицы,
Тишина  на  погостах  и  грусть.
Ты  омыта  слезой  Богородицы,
Православная  матушка  Русь.
Смотрит  зорко  орёл  на  две  стороны,
Он  двуглавый,  а  сердце  одно.
Если  надо,  поднимутся  воины
Как  всегда  нерушимой  стеной.
Припев:
3.
Наряжаешь  берёзоньку  белую
 В зелень новую  каждой весной.
 А  живёшь ты любовью и верою
 И надеждой на мир и покой.
  Над тобой небо синее-синее!
  В родниках бьёт живая вода.
  Нарекли тебя люди Россиею.
  Чтоб сияла ты миру всегда.
Припев:* 


[IMG]http://*********net/4366014.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Ожидание*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Сижу я одна поздним  вечером
  Без  милого мне делать нечего.
  Пирог на столе - заглядение.
  А милого нет – огорчение.

Припев:
Я гляжу в окно – там метелица.
По земле ковром белым стелется.
А на том ковре звёзд сияние.
Долго тянется ожидание.

2. Забыл муженёк свою милочку,
 Достала  вина   я  бутылочку –
 Не пьётся вино, не смакуется-
 Сердечко  болит и волнуется.

Припев:

3. Шаги застучали по сенечкам,
 Снежок отряхнул мягким веничком.
  Вошёл милый  мой – улыбается.
  Меня целовать принимается.

Припев:

4. Я гляжу в окно там метелица
По земле ковром  белым  стелется
Мне на тот ковёр счастье выпало –
Поцелуями всё усыпано.

Припев:

[IMG]http://*********net/4362931.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Метель*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Целый день метель кружится.
 И метёт! Метёт снежок.
 Под ногами он пушится,
 Попадает в сапожок.

  Ты, метель, мне не помеха!
  Я иду, снежок топчу.
  В шубке новенькой из меха.
  Имя милого шепчу.

Припев:

В белом инее берёза.
В  белом инее сосна!
Если встретится Серёжа.
Забурлит в  душе весна.

Припев 2:

Метелица, метелица,
Напой ему напой.
Пускай скорее женится
На мне, хороший мой.

2.  Снегирёк  сидит  на ветке.
  Поджидает коростель,
  Он – снегирь не любит лето.
  Любит зиму да метель.

  А метель снежок бросает
  Мне под шубку беличью.
  Отчего так замирает
  Моё сердце девичье?

Припев:

3. Мимо сани пролетели.
Зазвенели  бубенцы.
Весть хорошую метели
Разнесут во все концы.

Знаю  зимушка поможет ,
И о том поёт метель –
Будет и у нас с  Серёжей
Свадебная канитель.

Припев:


[IMG]http://*********net/4366005.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Шиповник*

_В.И.Мирясова_

Цветёт  под  грозами  шиповник  розовый,
Огнями  вспыхнул  он  в  июньский  день.
Манит  цветочками,  да  с  коготочками.
Боюсь  шиповник  я рукой  задеть.

Припев:
Цвет  шиповника горит, разгорается.
Мне  любовь  твоя   опять   вспоминается.
Вспоминается  мне  то  лето  красное.
Цвет  шиповника,  цвет  шиповника.
Взгляд  твой  ласковый. 


3.	Своим  жужжанием прервал  мечтания.
Цветы  прекрасные целует  шмель.
Твоей  заманчивой любви  обманчивой
Пила  доверчиво пьянящий  хмель.

Припев:

4.	Цветов  дыхание благоухание!
И  сердце  радостно забилось  вновь.
Хранит  из  прошлого одно  хорошее.
И  всё  надеется  на  ту  любовь.

Припев:

[IMG]http://*********net/4369076.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

*Вифлеемская  звезда*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1.	Всех  звёзд  она  была  прекрасней,
Та  Вифлеемская  звезда.
Родившись  заглянула  в  ясли,
Нашла  младенца  без  труда.

Припев:
Богородица,  ликуя.
В  ясельках  устроив  ложе.
Тихо  пела :  « Аллилуйя! 
Слава  тебе,  сыне  Божий!»

2.	Узрев  звезду  на  небосклоне.
Пред  ней  волхвы  упали  ниц.
Застыли  надолго  в  поклоне
С  благоговением  они.

Припев:

3.	В  хлеву  Мария  прижимала
Младенца  милого  к  груди.
Она  пока  ещё  не  знала
Что  Бог  наметил  впереди.

Припев:

4.	А  слуги  Ирода  искали
Дитя  небесное  кругом.
Но  ангелы  над  ним  летали,
От  зла  укрыв  своим  крылом.

Припев:


[IMG]http://*********net/4380343.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

Здравствуй, Валечка!
Как и обещала, выкладываю ноты нашей с тобой песни... Музыка была написана 23 декабря 2011 года. 



Выйду я вечером,
Сяду у реченьки,
Буду на чистую воду глядеть…
Знаю – увидится,
Знаю – привидится
Образ твой,
образ твойна зеркальной воде.
*Припев:*
Любит реченька разговаривать,
Боль души снимать, заговаривать…
Так и хочется ей довериться,
Что любовь ушла – мне не верится…
Сколько загадано,
Да не угадано,
Канула в воду большая любовь…
В тихом журчании
Слова признания
Слышу, 
слышу,слышу я вновь и вновь.
*Припев:*
Любит реченька разговаривать,
Боль души снимать, заговаривать…
Так и хочется ей довериться,
Что любовь ушла – мне не верится…
Речке поверила…
С левого берега
Лодка, качаясь, спешит по волне.
Ноченькой позднею,
Лунною, звёздною
Счастье,
счастье,счастье вернулось ко мне.
*Припев:*
Любит реченька разговаривать,
Боль души снимать, заговаривать…
Так и хочется ей довериться,
Что любовь *пришла* – мне не верится…

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

[IMG]http://*********net/6128567.jpg[/IMG]

*Осенняя элегия*

_В.И.Мирясова_

1. Кружатся, кружатся листья осенние,
Пламенем ярким горят на ветру.
Может, любовь, ты пришла на мгновение,
Может, на век, как рассвет поутру.

Мягким ковром все тропинки застелены.
Бабьего лета я чувствую зной.
Кажется, осень свела нас намеренно
В утренний час на тропинке лесной.

Припев:
Листопад, листопад,
Знать бы, что говорят
Разноцветные грустные листья.
Их в букет собрала,
Поздней встречи ждала.
Вновь любви говорю:"Я твоя".

2. Клёны стоят необычно красивые.
Огненный трепет в прозрачном лесу.
И не беда, что потоки дождливые
Смоют прощальную эту красу.

Звёздочки с неба упали и астрами
Пышно они расцвели на земле.
Поздние встречи такие прекрасные - 
Искры надежды в остывшей золе.

Припев.

3. Вот журавли попрощались с рябинками,
В небе высоком растаял их след.
Слово "люблю" заиграло рубинами.
Сердце моё, что ты скажешь в ответ?

Кружатся, кружатся листья осенние.
Осень сегодня весны горячей.
Снова любовь посылает спасение
От одиноких тревожных ночей.

Припев.

----------


## Иван_Петров

> А пока я жить готова
> В том одном счастливом лете,
> Где любовь была со мною
> И надежды светлой луч.


Спасибо автору за такие чуткие стихи!

----------


## Юный Критик

По полям не распаханным
Бродят пряные запахи.
Подмосковная травушка, обнимая, пьянит.
В речке зорьки купаются,
Здесь друзья собираются.
Всех согреют теплом своим
Подмосковья огни.


Прочла стихотворение и так захотелось в подмосковье! Валентина Ивановна, вы чудесный поэт, ваши строки пропитаны такой любовью, такой нежностью! Очень приятно читать ваши произведения! Успехов вам, здоровья, чаще радуйте нас новыми стихами!

----------

